# Need help: Enthernet controll drivers problem on Dell Studio 1555



## venugopals (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi,
Recently I purchased dell studio 1555 which came with windows vista home edition.
Recently I tood broadband connection and the internet worked fine for few days. After some days, when I boot the system it staying that Enternet Controll drivers are missing and giving direction to install it. 
I used Dell Utilities and Drivers CD and installed the respective drivers. After rebooting I am facing same problem again.
I contacted Dell customer care through chat and he gave one drivers file, even after installing that .exe file I am not able to resolver the problem. Still my system is saying that Ethernet controllers are missing.
In device manager Ethernet contollers are showing in yellow colr.

Could anybody please guide me to resovle the issue. I do not want to format the system as I have lot of personal files in C drive itself. It is difficult for me to take the back up of 125 Gb files.

Please anybody help me.

Thanks
Venu


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Go to the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you have

Also on these errors:
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for ALL the errors you have.

Bill


----------



## venugopals (Oct 2, 2009)

When I opened device manager only ethernet controller is showing in yellow color. Here is the message what I have seen at properties tab

The device is not configured correctly (Code 1)

There is not driver selected for the driver information set or element

To reinstall the drivers for this device click reinstall.


I tried several times by installing the drivers from Dell Utility and drivers CD. 
Is there any drivers suitable for my configuration (dell studio 1555) so that i can try other than dell drivers.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,

This is the LAN Driver for your model:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=277243

This is the wireless Lan driver for your model:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=281727


----------



## venugopals (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for sending the links.
I am using Vista 64bit version, will these links works fine with my OS???


Currently I have downloaded 64 bit drivers from Dell website and installed. But still my ethernet controller is not activating.


Thanks
Venu


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

These are the Vista 64Bit Drivers

Lan:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=277250

Wireless Lan:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=281726

Bill


----------



## venugopals (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you very much.

I downloade drives from those links and tried. But still I am getting message that your ethernet controller drivers need to be installed.

I am installing this file number of time. Even yesterday I formatted my system and installded Vista (64 bit) again. But still I am facing same problem. 
In device manager ethernet controller is showing in yellow color.

thanks
Venu


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID


----------

